# The Big Hill



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Toughest grade on the C.P R. mainline....near Field B.C., Canada....

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Big_Hill


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

I cannot imagine how you engineer, and then dig, a spiral descending (or ascending) tunnel!!! Those people back in those days did some really amazing things.


----------



## Chet (Aug 15, 2014)

I managed to see a train go through that tunnel a few years back. There is a scenic pull out right across from the tummel on Canada Hwy !.


----------

